# ssabripo's ED#2: come one, come all!!



## ssabripo (May 29, 2002)

***updates on Post #19 ***

so time to start planning the next ED, for a 2011 *e90 M3 sedan*, Interlagos Blue w/ Bamboo interior, ZCP, ZPP, ZTP, sunroof, Ipod, etc.

Here is the link to my previous ED in '08: CLICK HERE
Here are some of the pics to it: PICS HERE

*Little background story...*
My dad has never been to Europe, and is battling diabetes pretty hard; he lost his right side vision already. Anyways, I'm gonna take him with me (wife's idea as well), and do a ride around the alps and central europe so that he can get a taste, just in case he doesn't get a chance again.









So my plan goes something like this...b*ut I'm OPEN TO ALL IDEAS*, so please comment and suggest alternative routes, hotels, etc, if you have any. *Dates TBD.*









*Munich -> Fussen -> St Moritz (via Stelvio) -> Zurich ->Frankfurt ->nurburgring ->brussels -> Paris (via train).*

*Day1*
Arrive in Munich, Sight see, etc.

*Day2*
Welt Center pickup, factory tour, etc
See more of Munich.

*Day3*
Early departure to Fussen
See Neuschwanstein Castle, etc.









I'm thinking of going down the Autobahn towards Garmische, but detour around Oberau towards the mountains and into Fussen:









*Day4*
Depart to Stelvio Pass, brunch at stelvio top.








Continue to livigno area and down to mini-Stelvio #2: Lago Bianco area.
Arrive at St Moritz (SWI), and stay overnite









*Day5*
Depart to Zurich
Stay in Zurich, sight see









*Day6*
Depart to Frankfurt
Stay in Frankfurt, Sight see









*Day7*
Early Departure to Nurburgring








1/2 day track at the 'ring








continue to Brussels









*Day8*
Return Car in Brussels (morning)
Sight see, lunch, afternoon train to Paris.
Arrive in Paris for the evening.

*Day9*
See Paris, Eiffel, Champs, etc.

*Day10*
Depart back to USA.

I got the hotels I want in Munich, brussels, and Paris, but have no idea what's good in Fussen, St Moritz, Zurich, and Frankfurt, so any recommendations are highly appreciated.


----------



## BULLDOG77 (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks like a great trip...I'm sure you and your dad will have a great time... As a wound care specialist, about 95% of my Pt's are diabetic. It's a tough diease. BG control is key. Hang in there and have fun!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

ssabripo,
Congratulation on your second ED. 
I remember your first ED report - sure this one will be even better.
Can't help a lot with your planning - accept Munich and Zurich.
And I really like how you prepare and plan for you trip. :thumbup:
Good Luck!


----------



## ssabripo (May 29, 2002)

MB330 said:


> ssabripo,
> Congratulation on your second ED.
> I remember your first ED report - sure this one will be even better.
> Can't help a lot with your planning - accept Munich and Zurich.
> ...


hi MB...long time no hear! Yes, I hope this trip is even better.

I'm like that... I want to make sure all is planned well ahead of time, and avoid any major surprises, etc. Makes for a more enjoyable trip.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

What a trip! It look pretty fabulous. Your dad will have the time of his life 

Great adventure :thumbup:


----------



## ssabripo (May 29, 2002)

Stuart!!! How are you man??

I've been meaning to talk to you and Mrs. Poc.... listen, we should get together for some drinks or coffee sometime!!!! PM me your email/phone and my wife and I would be delighted to meet up with you.

All the best!!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

ssabripo said:


> hi MB...long time no hear!


You should came more often to ED forum - I'm here day and night


----------



## ssabripo (May 29, 2002)

does anyone have a good route for the B500 Black Forest High Road (Schwarzwalder Hochstrasse)?

for the life of me I can't get it on google maps or google earth!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

ssabripo said:


> does anyone have a good route for the B500 Black Forest High Road (Schwarzwalder Hochstrasse)?
> 
> for the life of me I can't get it on google maps or google earth!


I can't found, but I remember that that was post by Alfred G!
Search all post submitted by Alfred G.... :angel:


----------



## ssabripo (May 29, 2002)

MB330 said:


> I can't found, but I remember that that was post by Alfred G!
> Search all post submitted by Alfred G.... :angel:


I just did, couldn't find anything 

i'll keep looking.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

ssabripo said:


> I just did, couldn't find anything
> 
> i'll keep looking.


Don't be shy to send PM to Alfred!
I saved that map to my favorite on Google map, but about half a year ago it's stop working and I deleted.


----------



## ssabripo (May 29, 2002)

ok, I'll PM him.


also, anyone have any recommendations for hotels in Fussen and Zurich?


----------



## Hoo (Jan 20, 2010)

*Fussen Hotel*

Coincidently, I just picked up an Interlagos Blue/Bamboo/ZCP on 4/15 in Munich--I'm still stuck here. We stayed in the Hirsch Hotel in Fussen. It is very old but thought it was very quaint. Nicely decorated. Good breakfast. Actually had an excellent dinner there as well. Another coincidence--my last name is Sabri.


----------



## ssabripo (May 29, 2002)

Hoo said:


> Coincidently, I just picked up an Interlagos Blue/Bamboo/ZCP on 4/15 in Munich--I'm still stuck here. We stayed in the Hirsch Hotel in Fussen. It is very old but thought it was very quaint. Nicely decorated. Good breakfast. Actually had an excellent dinner there as well. Another coincidence--my last name is Sabri.


whoa!!! 

outstanding! great car, and great last name!!


----------



## kenhamm (May 29, 2008)

Try viamichelin, that might have the mapping for you, also you can go to a website for the Black Forrest and it will have B500, when I get my pc back from IT, i have it bookmarked, I will send you the link.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

In St. Moritz We stayed at the Badrutt's Palace when we did the M3 ED in 08, seemed like the best place to stay as a lot of the hotels were closed in late Sept. http://www.badruttspalace.com/ Avoid Zurich and try Lucerne prettier city with more to do try the Palace http://www.palace-luzern.ch/ or the Hotel Schweizerhof http://www.schweizerhof-luzern.ch/ I have used both and they are great. Both are within walking distance of the Transportation Museum, and the old town. On your F to G route why not drive up the Rhine and down the Mosel two of the most beautiful river roads. Far better than the Autobahn which is not scenic at all.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

M FUNF said:


> In St. Moritz We stayed at the Badrutt's Palace when we did the M3 ED in 08, seemed like the best place to stay as a lot of the hotels were closed in late Sept. http://www.badruttspalace.com/ Avoid Zurich and try Lucerne prettier city with more to do try the Palace http://www.palace-luzern.ch/ or the Hotel Schweizerhof http://www.schweizerhof-luzern.ch/ I have used both and they are great. Both are within walking distance of the Transportation Museum, and the old town. On your F to G route why not drive up the Rhine and down the Mosel two of the most beautiful river roads. Far better than the Autobahn which is not scenic at all.


I was thinking to say the same about Lucerne, but his plan of travel left Lucerne a little off path.


----------



## ssabripo (May 29, 2002)

kenhamm said:


> Try viamichelin, that might have the mapping for you, also you can go to a website for the Black Forrest and it will have B500, when I get my pc back from IT, i have it bookmarked, I will send you the link.


please do! much appreciated.



M FUNF said:


> In St. Moritz We stayed at the Badrutt's Palace when we did the M3 ED in 08, seemed like the best place to stay as a lot of the hotels were closed in late Sept. http://www.badruttspalace.com/ Avoid Zurich and try Lucerne prettier city with more to do try the Palace http://www.palace-luzern.ch/ or the Hotel Schweizerhof http://www.schweizerhof-luzern.ch/ I have used both and they are great. Both are within walking distance of the Transportation Museum, and the old town. On your F to G route why not drive up the Rhine and down the Mosel two of the most beautiful river roads. Far better than the Autobahn which is not scenic at all.


outstanding info...will look into that! thanks!:thumbup:


MB330 said:


> I was thinking to say the same about Lucerne, but his plan of travel left Lucerne a little off path.


yeah, lucerne is not on the path. But I'll see if it makes sense to change the route.


----------



## ssabripo (May 29, 2002)

ok guys, as per your suggestions, made a couple of changes to the route as follows:

*Munich to Fussen:*
I will take this route instead of Garmische, because a) been thru my original on my previous so wanna try a new route, and b) will have a better view of the castle Neuschwanstein from Colomanstraße (St2016 ):










*
St Moritz to Lucerne (instead of Zurich):*
looks like lucerne is the consensus better place to stay with better views, so I'm staying there instead of Zurich. THe drive should be incredible from st moritz to lucerne via Route 19:










*Lucerne to Frankfurt via Black Forrest!:*
Well, this is the big one...going on the B500 black forrest route! Leave Lucerne and take B500 up to Baden-Baden, then onto the autobahn to Frankfurt.









I plan on entering the route here:









*Frankfurt to Nurburing on the Rhine:*
so no autobahn, but rather a nice little drive on the river to close to the 'ring:


----------

